# New cars



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Received these gems in the mail today.. Both NOS, and never ran.


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

Where did you find the NP observation?


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Posted today I would guess a week end show


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Hard to believe that they have never been run. Great find. :thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Mikeh49 said:


> Where did you find the NP observation?


On ebay. A seller was selling a bunch of NP, MP, and WP cars, and this was in the mix. I paid a obscene price for it, but I now have the complete set of cars. I actually found another one at a hobby store, bought it, and the guy never came through with the car. I contacted him yesterday, and was promised a refund by next week.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Spence said:


> Hard to believe that they have never been run. Great find. :thumbsup:


The wheels do not show any signs of run time, and the cars are flawless.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is a nice car in the OB. I bought the diner, sleeper and extra coach years ago but never bought a new observation because I have an original 1956 set. Now I think I should have bought the observation as well.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> That is a nice car in the OB. I bought the diner, sleeper and extra coach years ago but never bought a new observation because I have an original 1956 set. Now I think I should have bought the observation as well.


The ob cars are the hardest to find, and I jumped on this MP ob car considering all the problems I had with finding the NP ob car.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice cars flyernut


----------

